# Plant type northwest Indiana



## mjl328 (Jun 9, 2012)

Anyone know what type of plant this is


----------



## RichM (Dec 22, 2015)

Bull Thistle


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

Looks like Canada Thistle (_Cirsium arvense_).


----------



## mjl328 (Jun 9, 2012)

Do bees work this?


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

Yes. Canada, Bull, Creeping Thistle are all good nectar sources.


----------

